

Why the US Government Is Terrified of Hobbyist Drones - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/white-house-drone/

======
Zigurd
Here is a prediction: A Pakistani student whose uncle got blown up by a drone
will build a drone that flies a few hundred miles, nap of the earth, nobody
knows where from, and blows up a few people on a US military base. He will
build it using his university's 3D printer, hobbyist materials obtained mail
order, and plans (except for the exploding parts) from Make Magazine.

All of a sudden, drones and other autonomous and remote killing machines will
be seen as if they are land mines, and will be beyond the pale for any
civilized nation. After all, a land mine is just a drone that waits for you.

The US will have to be dragged to this position by international pressure. The
FBI will track down all purchases of drones (welcome to some list, somewhere).
And talking heads on the news will tut-tut drone hobbyists as terrorist
enablers.

~~~
CamperBob2
Also, everything Jeff Bezos half-jokingly predicted about drone delivery
services will come to pass... through the efforts of drug dealers-turned-
venture capitalists.

